# Do you think that we are all going to die in 2012???



## ChrisZhang (Dec 1, 2009)

I think it is a load of crap,
thats what they said about year 2000 but here I am typing this poll......


----------



## Chrisreptile (Dec 1, 2009)

No way lol.

It's just a movie


----------



## Khagan (Dec 1, 2009)

No, but i hope the people who actually believe this crap do.


----------



## xavarx7 (Dec 1, 2009)

the Maya calendar does not say anything about the earth ending... this only thing that it sort of says is its a new beginning sort of like a new solar year... lol yes I'm with you guys its a load of crap


----------



## naledge (Dec 1, 2009)

After seeing a documentary on it and Nostradamus I believe that there are some outstanding and unexplainable coincidences and things.

I don't believe we're going to die, because I find it impossible to believe something so catastrophic can happen.

But the predictions are all so similar, all these different things point to "a great change" in 2012, so I dunno.
Maybe something big's gonna happen, we're not all gonna die though.

Edit: I believe the documentary was called Nostradamus: 2012 and was produced by the History Channel, if anyone's interested.

And I do, definitely believe Nostradamus' predictions.

Some are just so accurate:



> “In the year of the new century and nine months (September, 2001) From the sky will come a great King of Terror... The sky will burn at forty-five degrees. Fire approaches the great new city... In the city of York (New York City) there will be a great collapse, two twin brothers torn apart by chaos (Twin Towers) while the fortress falls (The Pentagon) the great leader will succumb (Bush) third big war will begin when the big city is burning (War on terror).”



Keep in mind that was before WWI and WWII, so it's even kinda eerie that he said the third big war.


----------



## ChrisZhang (Dec 1, 2009)

i just read this -
Will the World End in 2012? - ABC News


----------



## Brown_Hair (Dec 1, 2009)

Chrisreptile said:


> No way lol.
> 
> It's just a movie


 Its based on the Mayan calender which proficised the world would end in 2012 (as there calander only went up to that).
The Mayans were REALLY intelligent, if your interested on more re them check out Maya civilization - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## xavarx7 (Dec 1, 2009)

Brown_Hair said:


> Its based on the Mayan calender which proficised the world would end in 2012 (as there calander only went up to that).
> The Mayans were REALLY intelligent, if your interested on more re them check out Maya civilization - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



gota love wikipedia... but i have never seen any evidence to as where the calender proficised the end.. i have watch docos on this... many people have come up with different things..


----------



## ChrisZhang (Dec 1, 2009)

Has anyone watched the movie 2012???


----------



## xavarx7 (Dec 1, 2009)

nope not yet. is it out yet?


----------



## ChrisZhang (Dec 1, 2009)

I think it is out because my family friends said she watched it with her mum so yeh, she said it was pretty good


----------



## xavarx7 (Dec 1, 2009)

ahh sweet i wouldn't mind seeing it


----------



## Vixen (Dec 1, 2009)

naledge said:


> But the predictions are all so similar, all these different things point to "a great change" in 2012, so I dunno. Maybe something big's gonna happen, we're not all gonna die though.



That's exactly what I think too. Hey shoot me for keeping an open mind and believing things outside the box. 

The movie's a load of poop though (haven't seen it, but just its general idea), but then again there are signs of a possible pole shift/reversal 'soon', so once again, you never know. Or a nuclear war, the way the world is I wouldn't be at all surprised! 

There are so many theories I could sit here for an hour naming them all. :lol:


----------



## Jungletrans (Dec 1, 2009)

The thing about vague predictions is like statistics they can be manipulated to prove anything . Never let the facts get in the way of a good story .


----------



## morgs202 (Dec 2, 2009)

And anyway, if the worlds gonna end, not much we can do about it. If it looks like happening, I'm stealing a lambo and watching the world end at 300kph!


----------



## ihavebeardy (Dec 2, 2009)

its all a load of crap everyone.....a scientist was on sunrise news and said its a lie!!!!


there are dates dated past 18000000000 or what ever it is
it goes to 1800000000001 on calander

blah


----------



## naledge (Dec 2, 2009)

ihavebeardy said:


> its all a load of crap everyone.....a scientist was on sunrise news and said its a lie!!!!
> 
> 
> there are dates dated past 18000000000 or what ever it is
> ...



The experts they get on Sunrise aren't usually very good at being experts xD


----------



## Dipcdame (Dec 2, 2009)

The Mayan calendar stopped on Dec 21st 2012 cause someone got bored and gave it up, just stopped drawing or writing it, there HAS to came a time when you say I've had enough.......... well, he/she did!!!!!! I've seen the special, and it' hasn't changed my views!!!!!!!!!


----------



## trickedoutz31 (Dec 2, 2009)

nostradamus has been wrong hundreds of times and his wrong this time


----------



## naledge (Dec 2, 2009)

trickedoutz31 said:


> nostradamus has been wrong hundreds of times and his wrong this time



But he's been right a lot too, so you can't know for sure xD


----------



## jordo (Dec 2, 2009)

I've already started building my ark, would hate for it to be a last minute job.


----------



## naledge (Dec 2, 2009)

jordo said:


> I've already started building my ark, would hate for it to be a last minute job.



Make sure it's made out of heat proof, impenetrable, metal xD


----------



## Vixen (Dec 2, 2009)

ihavebeardy said:


> a scientist was on sunrise news and said its a lie!!!!



BAHA. :lol:


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 2, 2009)

ChrisZhang said:


> Has anyone watched the movie 2012???


Saw it last week
****ty acting, great special effects
worth watching if u liked movies like "The day after tomorrow" and that comet movie with the hobbit in it


----------



## Niall (Dec 2, 2009)

Looks like I will be the only one standing after 2012...
I’ve just spent $2,000,000 on hiring out Homers under sea house for a year just before 2012 comes around.
He is already at Moe's spending it all on his beloved Duff Beer

So all is well up my end


----------



## jordo (Dec 2, 2009)

Niall said:


> Looks like I will be the only one standing after 2012...
> I’ve just spent $2,000,000 on hiring out Homers under sea house for a year just before 2012 comes around.
> He is already at Moe's spending it all on his beloved Duff Beer
> 
> So all is well up my end



We'll be laughing last mate, no one with a back up plan. Who knows how it will pan out!


----------



## boxhead (Dec 2, 2009)

Rudds still PM we might as well be dead .


----------



## LullabyLizard (Dec 2, 2009)

I saw the movie. Great special effects, but there were more plot holes in it than swiss cheese! (Sorry about the lame joke )

We saw a doco in science about Yellowstone NP, and when it arrupts. They showed a global map and what destruction it would have on the planet. Everything below NSW will be fine! Sorry Queensland


----------



## LullabyLizard (Dec 2, 2009)

boxhead said:


> Rudds still PM we might as well be dead .



Would you rather _Abbot_ to be PM??


----------



## sara_sabian (Dec 2, 2009)

Nostradamus did not predict 9/11, that's an urban legend. It was written by someone who was trying so show that Nostradamus' predictions are very vague and easy to fake, apparently he was right  

Some Mayan translations suggest 2012 wll bring on a new age of 'enlightenment', that doesn't sound so bad, there's a lot of dumb***es bouncing around, I could stand to see them go.


----------



## FAY (Dec 2, 2009)

[
I don't believe we're going to die, because I find it impossible to believe something so catastrophic can happen.

.[/QUOTE]

Well, they reckon this is how all the dinosaurs became extinct.


----------



## JasonL (Dec 2, 2009)

The last three options make a perfect sentence with reguards to the question.


----------



## Fuscus (Dec 2, 2009)

naledge said:


> After seeing a documentary on it and Nostradamus I believe that there are some outstanding and unexplainable coincidences and things.
> 
> I don't believe we're going to die, because I find it impossible to believe something so catastrophic can happen.
> 
> ...


Did Nostradamus Predict the 9-11 Attacks?


----------



## jessb (Dec 2, 2009)

naledge said:


> After seeing a documentary on it and Nostradamus I believe that there are some outstanding and unexplainable coincidences and things.
> 
> I don't believe we're going to die, because I find it impossible to believe something so catastrophic can happen.
> 
> ...


 

A quick Google search shows this all to be a load of rubbish, latched on to by gullible people desperate for something to believe in...

Nostradamus - The Skeptic's Dictionary - Skepdic.com
snopes.com: Nostradamus Predicted 9/11?

EDIT: sorry, did't realise so many people had said the same thing!


----------



## chondrogreen (Dec 2, 2009)

Nostradamus was bound to get some predictions right.
I mean he made millions of them, so the odds were always in his favour that some would come true lol

Oh and he spoke in riddle which could be interpreted several ways which also favours him.


----------



## jessb (Dec 2, 2009)

LullabyLizard said:


> Would you rather _Abbot_ to be PM??


 
LOL my thoughts exactly! :lol:


----------



## Earthling (Dec 2, 2009)

[video=youtube;YNn04Z6etNs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YNn04Z6etNs[/video]


----------



## DonkeyKong (Dec 2, 2009)

I don't believe people even entertain the ideas!

Firstly they predicted that the world would undertake a change, they said nothing about armegedon.
Secondly if they were that intelligent then why have their decedents mostly become known for their menial labor rather than their intellectual abilities?

Nostrodamus is YET to predict ANYTHING!! He didn't predict the light bulb,he didn't predict the world wars and he certainly didn't predict 9/11 or Hitler, If you study his predictions you will see how wrong he actually is on all of his accounts.
His predictions have been muddled and made to fit in to real life situations when being converted in to english.
Oh does anybody know what Nostrodamus use to do before having these "predictions"? HAHA 

In short it's a load of crap!!


----------



## dreamkiller (Dec 2, 2009)

there is no planetary alignment in 2012, however the planets will be in a straight line in 2010 on the 13th of June, so if you believe in any of that nonsense best you be saying your prayers sooner rather than later


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 2, 2009)

If the Saints win a flag before then I won't care


----------



## Harmony67 (Dec 2, 2009)

Apparently we aren't going to die in 2012 because there is another prediction that we are all going to die on Friday April 13th, 2029.

April 2-0-2-9 the final time
The end my friend in not near the hour in fact is quite here
When the moon becomes red to guide the risen dead
This means God's turned his back on you
It's a Friday the 13th of course you won't live to see noon

I am a prophet of doom
I am the profit of doom

So now the star has fallen washing away the seas
The seventh seal now opens it's raining your fears
Are you paranoid the coming asteroid
Has got your name tattooed on it
This stone's called Apophis it brings Apocalypse

(Although these words are from a Type O Negative song, the prediction exists.)


----------



## Weezer (Dec 2, 2009)

OH MY GOD

i just realised my calender (Hot firemen 2009) only goes to the end of february next year...

Thats it Im packing a lunchbox .


----------



## Walker (Dec 2, 2009)

Nup no way its a load of crap i reckon,but each to their own guess we'll just have to find out.Lookn forward to it!....................


----------



## slim6y (Dec 2, 2009)

Don't buy any christmas presents in the year 2012.... You'll just be wasting your money.

However, I am putting my birthday forward from December 31st to November 30th so you can still buy me birthday presents.


----------



## Walker (Dec 2, 2009)

slim6y said:


> Don't buy any christmas presents in the year 2012.... You'll just be wasting your money.
> 
> However, I am putting my birthday forward from December 31st to November 30th so you can still buy me birthday presents.


 Ha ha noworries mate me to!!!


----------



## Dipcdame (Dec 2, 2009)

chondrogreen said:


> Nostradamus was bound to get some predictions right.
> I mean he made millions of them, so the odds were always in his favour that some would come true lol
> 
> Oh and he spoke in riddle which could be interpreted several ways which also favours him.



Nostradamus predicted everything absolutely correctly, AFTER the event, and only when some boffing goes looking to see if theres something in his etchings that vaguely resembles the recent event!!!!!!!!!

HEY........... just a thought........ If the worlds going to end on Dec 12 2012.............. DOES THAT MEAN WE DON'T HAVE TO BUY XMAS PRESSIES THAT YEAR???? YAY!


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Dec 2, 2009)

Heard this from a number of sources but here is a quick one via Google.

the end of the age -towards 2012 AD

So that's a no for me.

EDIT: EEP! A bit of religious mumbo jumbo in that link, sorry. I have seen many, more scientific explanations for "The Ages". Long and short of it is, earth's position in relation to the constellations. We are in the age of pices, that ends 2012, we move into age of Aquarius (just like the song). I don't prescribe to the mythical significance, rather the scientific and mathematical relevance of the direction this planet points, or is positioned in relation to certain stars in the sky.


----------



## slim6y (Dec 2, 2009)

Dipcdame said:


> Nostradamus predicted everything absolutely correctly, AFTER the event, and only when some boffing goes looking to see if theres something in his etchings that vaguely resembles the recent event!!!!!!!!!
> 
> HEY........... just a thought........ If the worlds going to end on Dec 12 2012.............. DOES THAT MEAN WE DON'T HAVE TO BUY XMAS PRESSIES THAT YEAR???? YAY!



How was that 'just a thought??? Did you happen to see my post previous?

Just to re-itterate - you still buy me birthday presents, because I've moved my birthday forward from December 31 to November 30 but you don't buy christmas presents because you'll be wasting your money!


----------



## Allies_snakes (Dec 2, 2009)

ChrisZhang said:


> i just read this -
> Will the World End in 2012? - ABC News


 
I like how he is collecting wheel barrows. I collect vintage flour sifters and west german pottery..


----------



## Fuscus (Dec 2, 2009)

slim6y said:


> How was that 'just a thought??? Did you happen to see my post previous?
> 
> Just to re-itterate - you still buy me birthday presents, because I've moved my birthday forward from December 31 to November 30 but you don't buy christmas presents because you'll be wasting your money!


OK - everybody by Slim looooooong books


----------



## slim6y (Dec 3, 2009)

Fuscus said:


> OK - everybody by Slim looooooong books



And not ones where I have to wait for the movie either - because that's just poor taste!


----------



## chilli (Dec 3, 2009)

ChrisZhang said:


> I think it is a load of crap,
> thats what they said about year 2000 but here I am typing this poll......



who are 'they', i think you imagined that bit about the year 2000.


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Dec 5, 2009)

I'm not sure, I guess we'll have to wait for 2012 to see now won't we


----------



## disintegratus (Mar 9, 2012)

It's going to be the ZombOctApocalypse. The octopuses will bring themselves onto the land (because they're terrifyingly smart and practically perfect soldiers), and they will rise up against the humans who have oppressed them for so long. They have perfected mind control techniques and will gain control of humanity itself, using us as zombie -puppet-soldiers to fight against each other in their war against mankind. So you'd better all get used to not eating seafood and swearing allegiance to the octopuses, or going to live in the desert.


----------



## Beard (Mar 9, 2012)

I wont but you certainly will


----------



## sara_sabian (Mar 9, 2012)

wow, this is an old thread. What on earth where you looking for when you stumbled across this disintegratus? lol

How does an octapus exercise mind control? brain slug style?  At any rate, this isn't likely to bother me much, I've sworn allegiance to the spider of the sea for some time now.


----------



## disintegratus (Mar 9, 2012)

I was just browsing, I'm bored 
They go for the tentacles into the ears direct access route.
pfft, sea spiders. December this year... we'll see who's master wins


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Mar 9, 2012)

disintegratus said:


> It's going to be the ZombOctApocalypse. The octopuses will bring themselves onto the land (because they're terrifyingly smart and practically perfect soldiers), and they will rise up against the humans who have oppressed them for so long. They have perfected mind control techniques and will gain control of humanity itself, using us as zombie -puppet-soldiers to fight against each other in their war against mankind. So you'd better all get used to not eating seafood and swearing allegiance to the octopuses, or going to live in the desert.



You may be onto something. Remember that octopus that predicetd all the winners in the soccer World Cup? I bet that was the octopi demonstrating their awesome power. That's just great, I was going to go to the beach today, not now I guess!


----------



## thomasssss (Mar 9, 2012)

i actually used to work with a guy who was deadset that the world was going to end in 2012 he has made a bunker out in the dorrigo mountains he would probably be hiding as i type this i feel kinda sorry for him i mean how is he going to cope come 2013 and the world hasn't ended this guy has spent his life savings and spent the last god knows how many years of his life based on this event


----------



## PythonLegs (Mar 9, 2012)

Brown_Hair said:


> Its based on the Mayan calender which proficised the world would end in 2012 (as there calander only went up to that).
> The Mayans were REALLY intelligent, if your interested on more re them check out Maya civilization - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Really intelligent, eh? So what are they up to now? 

Ohhh...ouch.


----------



## Red-Ink (Mar 9, 2012)

PythonLegs said:


> Really intelligent, eh? So what are they up to now?
> 
> Ohhh...ouch.



Waiting in the background for people to fall for their practical joke on the 23rd of December 2012... Epic set up for a joke but may be well worth it when they pull it off.


----------



## Fuscus (Mar 9, 2012)

In 2012 we are going to be attacked by zombie threads, resurrected to wander the halls of chat rooms, blogs and forums crying out for BRAIIINS


----------



## Kyro (Mar 9, 2012)

As long as the world doesn't end before my awesome 12/12/12 bithday, I've been waiting a long time for it


----------



## Grogshla (Mar 9, 2012)

our reptilian overlords will crush us all lol


----------



## grannieannie (Mar 9, 2012)

We'll die when we die....personally I don't care when, but I don't believe in this forecast.


----------

